# A perseguição vergonhosa do Meteo Trás-Os-Montes ao IPMA deve parar



## Zoelae (26 Out 2018 às 17:53)

A página do facebook Meteo Trás-Os-Montes é das maiores páginas portuguesas do facebook sobre meteorologia. Fazem um serviço útil e têm uma comunidade bastante activa. No entanto, é recorrente e absurda, a perseguição e linchamento do IPMA.
Em primeiro lugar, o Meteo Trás-Os-Montes é uma página de amadores para amadores. Não fazem análises técnicas rigorosas de informação, não têm a sua própria rede de recolha e processamento de informação. Não criam os seus próprios modelos, simulações, etc. Limitam-se a fazer uma análise de informação criada por outros, de forma um pouco empírica, não atribuem graus de certeza às sua previsões...e apesar disto tudo, enveredaram pela onda do populismo e acham-se os maiores e desrespeitam constantemente um organismo oficial. Os tipos até podem ser muito bons, mas se querem ser excelentes têm de aprender a respeitar os outros.
A comunidade portuguesa de meteorologia sempre foi uma comunidade pacífica. Houve uma cisão no Meteo.pt nos seus promórdios, que levou a criação do defunto MeteoIbéria, aquando do primeiro encontro do Meteo.pt. Mas, os membros de ambas as comunidades sempre se respeitaram. E além disso, o Meteo.pt tem um histórico de cooperação com o IPMA.

O Meteo Trás-Os-Montes deve saber que o IPMA, sendo um serviço oficial tem de avaliar criteriosamente toda a informação e decidir cuidadosamente o que é relevante para o público em geral. Ser o organismo oficial de meteorologia não é igual a mandar bitaites para uma comunidade de meteoloucos.
Além do mais, o instituto funciona com recursos limitados, sofreu uma fusão nos últimos anos com outros institutos e que o orçamento real dedicado à meterologia e climatologia é bem inferior ao de alguns anos atrás. Julgo que apesar disso, os portugueses não devem ter razão de queixa pelo serviço prestado pelo IPMA, pois globalmente é um serviço relativamente bom.
A gota de água hoje foi ver o Meteo Trás-Os-Montes criticar o direito à greve, como se os trabalhadores do IPMA não tivessem os mesmos direitos que os outros portugueses.

O Meteo Trás-Os-Montes está em contra-corrente com os princípios basilares da comunidade portuguesa de meteorologia. A comunidade portuguesa de meteorogia sempre se regeu por princípios de cooperação e respeito mútuo.

Se concordas com este texto, podes usar a secção de críticas para dar um puxão de orelhas ao Meteo Trás-Os-Montes.

Por último, faço a minha declaração de conflito de interesses: não trabalho para o IPMA, nem o represento.

Cumprimentos


----------



## ACalado (26 Out 2018 às 21:25)

Não me vou alongar muito no comentário, até porque não tenho nada a dizer do meteo trás os montes nem de outros projectos, agora tocaste ai numa questão que para mim é essencial. Acho que se perdeu a "mistica" dos primórdios do meteopt, meteoiberia, perdeu-se as análises sábias e estudadas dos elementos que frequentavam esta casa. 

Pessoalmente sinto- me um felizardo em ter feito parte do grupo restrito de utilizadores desta casa, quando se todos se respeitavam, quando todos partilhavam e trocavam ideias, quando se falava de meteo amadora.

Hoje não, temos páginas de meteorologia amadora a nascerem como cogumelos, todos pensam que são os gurus das previsões, o que querem é exposição mediática, não têm qualquer rigor no que dizem.
Pessoalmente até já não tenho o mesmo entusiasmo na minha página como tinha, pois numa frase digo.... Existem os originais e depois existem as cópias que nunca vão passar de cópias!

E não querendo ofender ninguém, felicito a tua coragem em teres tocado nestas questões. E a falta de comentários neste tópico só reforça a ideia que os tempos mudaram. 

Enviado do meu SM-N950F através do Tapatalk


----------



## pe5cinco5 (26 Out 2018 às 21:51)

Eu até gosto de alguns exemplos que o Meteo Trás os Montes tem feito, no que diz respeito, por exemplo, à divulgação de eventos ou de fenómenos locais que aconteceram num dado local de Portugal, inicialmente com pouco conhecimento, fazendo passar a algo bastante conhecido num acontecimento incomum.

Todavia, eu neste assunto, nem vou apoiar o Meteo Trás os Montes nem o IPMA.

Por um lado, o IPMA tem todo o seu direito à greve. Terá os seus motivos. Se faz, não é sem mais nem menos. É porque há algo que não corre bem na empresa. Se fazem greve é porque provavelmente querem que o serviço possua melhorias.

Por outro lado, O Meteo Trás os Montes também já "lançou" ou pelo menos fez por isso, que é lançar avisos ou conteúdos com maior índice do que o IPMA. Estou a querer dizer que, socialmente, o Meteo Trás os Montes funciona como um intermediário entre o IPMA e a população.

O que eu *menos gostei da atitude do Meteo Trás os Montes* foi acusar o nosso fórum por estar a atacar a página, como se os quiséssemos rebaixar. Pode ser visto como uma tentativa de denegrir a imagem do nosso fórum.





Ao contrário da página da Meteo Trás os Montes, onde mistura a população, aqui neste fórum existe a tendência de debater fenómenos com maior detalhe, em tempo real. Posso dizer que este fórum é o centro do assunto em debate da meteorologia em Portugal, enquanto que a página do Facebook é informar a população no geral, com um pouco de detalhe, do assunto.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Enfim... A única página no Facebook que eu sigo e merece respeito, só ter falhado uma vez, é o *Best Weather*, estes sim, são claros, publicam várias vezes ao dia, falam de algo que está a acontecer no momento, descrevem um pouco mais os acontecimentos e ajuda-nos a entender melhor o que aconteceu/irá acontecer. 

Essa no facebook, e, claro, *a nossa página*, porque *é aqui que eu aprendo e fortaleço os meus conhecimentos de meteorologia*, pois encontro aqui informações que dificilmente um meteorologista amador consegue encontrar noutro lugar de meteorologia português.


----------



## ajrebelo (26 Out 2018 às 21:54)

Boas,

Pois é meus amigos, tudo isto mudou e temos de nos adaptar a todas estas novas situações, mas o respeito, o espirito de camaradagem e cooperação, que desde os seus primórdios esta comunidade se rege, tem de ser igual, não é admissível a ninguém a falta de respeito que foi demonstrada. Estas situações deixa-me triste. 

Só mesmo quem não conhece a realidade é que faz estes comentários, temos dos melhores profissionais que lutam por melhorias constantes num sistema que está cada vez mais pobre. 

Abraços


----------



## MSantos (27 Out 2018 às 23:30)

Era seguidor do Meteo Trás-os-Montes... Hoje deixei de ser, não pela posição de ataque ao IPMA, que embora seja constante e exagerada é legitima, afinal todos passamos a vida a criticar serviços públicos, são pagos com os nossos impostos, mal seria se não pudéssemos falar o que não gostamos no seu serviço. Mas a atitude de ir lavar a roupa suja para o facebook, era escusada, ainda para mais o sendo membro ativo do fórum podia vir aqui "defender-se" apresentando os argumentos se os tivesse, mas não, optou por ir refugiar-se junto dos seus partidários... É triste...


----------



## slbgdt (28 Out 2018 às 03:09)

A pior página de meteo.
Já houve mal estar por parte de comandantes de trás os montes devido a esse rapaz de Cascais a incentivar os incendiários.
Já deixei de seguir quando me bloqueou por lhe apresentar factos contra o seu populismo


----------



## dahon (28 Out 2018 às 22:09)

Infelizmente é assim. A liberdade que a internet me deu para aprender tudo o que sei sobre meteorologia neste forum é a mesma que deixa a falta de bom senso reinar nas redes sociais.  
Mas pior do que isso é a falta de espírito critico que culmina na proliferação do populismo.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2018 às 22:41)

MSantos disse:


> Era seguidor do Meteo Trás-os-Montes... Hoje deixei de ser, não pela posição de ataque ao IPMA, que embora seja constante e exagerada é legitima, afinal todos passamos a vida a criticar serviços públicos, são pagos com os nossos impostos, mal seria se não pudéssemos falar o que não gostamos no seu serviço. Mas a atitude de ir lavar a roupa suja para o facebook, era escusada, ainda para mais o sendo membro activo do forum podia vir aqui "defender-se" apresentando os argumentos se os tivesse, mas não, optou por ir refugiar-se junto dos seus partidários... É triste...



Por acaso isso que referes no final também me fez bastante confusão, atitude cobarde! De certa forma está a prejudicar a imagem deste fórum... deve ter sido para ganhar uns euros com os likes. Lol Quando se cospe no prato onde se comeu...está tudo dito.
A cruzada anti IPMA, embora perceba alguma parte dela, quase que roça a algo doentio.


----------



## António josé Sales (29 Out 2018 às 00:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> A cruzada anti IPMA, embora perceba alguma parte dela, quase que roça a algo doentio.



Concordo passam o dia a  atacar o PMA, é verdade
 que  comete alguns erros e têm coisas a melhorar, mas isso não é razão  para  o Meteo Trás-os-Montes os enxovalhar  constantemente chega a ser irritante e uma grande falta de respeito por todos os que lá trabalham.
É uma perseguição doentia ao IPMA.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Out 2018 às 00:21)

Dois aspectos a reter:

- existem também outros facebookianos em autêntica cruzada persecutória ao IPMA para além do Meteo Trás-os-Montes, pelo simples facto de se tratar de *pessoas que usam o espaço virtual sem assumirem quaisquer responsabilidades pelo que divulgam na internet *(garotos em corpo de homens);

- existem realmente pessoas em que tudo o que seja incêndios fazem logo reportagem foto - cinema - fotográfica para publicarem na internet, *autênticos incendiários virtuais*.


----------



## criz0r (30 Out 2018 às 10:08)

Gerofil disse:


> existem também outros facebookianos em autêntica cruzada persecutória ao IPMA para além do Meteo Trás-os-Montes, pelo simples facto de se tratar de *pessoas que usam o espaço virtual sem assumirem quaisquer responsabilidades pelo que divulgam na internet *(garotos em corpo de homens);



Não podia concordar mais contigo neste ponto e curiosamente, um deles até já esteve neste Fórum embora não seja dos membros mais antigos. Certo é, que sem qualquer formação ou conhecimento científico arrastam multidões nas redes sociais e acabam por descredibilizar o que de bom se faz na Meteorologia amadora.


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2018 às 10:47)

criz0r disse:


> Não podia concordar mais contigo neste ponto e curiosamente, um deles até já esteve neste Fórum embora não seja dos membros mais antigos. Certo é, que sem qualquer formação ou conhecimento científico arrastam multidões nas redes sociais e acabam por descredibilizar o que de bom se faz na Meteorologia amadora.



Quase todos os responsáveis dessas páginas anti-IPMA nasceram neste forum. Agora já não precisam do MeteoPT, já têm legiões de seguidores nas redes sociais, já dão entrevistas em rádios etc., já têm o protagonismo que sempre procuraram...


----------



## criz0r (30 Out 2018 às 11:34)

MSantos disse:


> Quase todos os responsáveis dessas páginas anti-IPMA nasceram neste forum. Agora já não precisam do MeteoPT, já têm legiões de seguidores nas redes sociais, já dão entrevistas em rádios etc., já têm o protagonismo que sempre procuraram...



Exacto. Páginas essas que infelizmente crescem como ervas-daninhas. Curioso que hoje em dia, qualquer um que aparece na comunicação social é Climatologista. Enfim.


----------



## 1337 (30 Out 2018 às 11:40)

Quem é o user em questão, por detrás desta página?


----------



## Sanxito (31 Out 2018 às 12:42)

Bom dia a todos.
Não tinha visto este tópico, e só tive conhecimento porque alguém me ligou a dar conta do mesmo.
Andei afastado deste forum durante algum tempo porque a certa altura senti que não fazia sentido, eu tinha menos tempo livre, e o caminho que levava era pouco estimulante e "birrento".
Esta é a nova realidade, o populismo está presente em quase tudo, e só depende de quem tem jeito e gosto para aparecer, ou não. Eu não gosto e não é minha forma de estar. Tenho também uma página no face desde há 4 anos com um outro colega, e o nosso "mercado" é a freguesia, no sentido de dar algum apoio a eu quem cá vive. Digo mercado porque felizmente a minha liquidez não advém da meteorologia, felizmente porque, quando o hobby deixar de o ser, a magia perde-se.
Sempre fui feliz com uma caneta, papel, uma estação e os seus dados, o resto é o resto. 
Tenho saudades do forum da década passada, mas bem sei que o passado não volta e que só os museus vivem dele.
Não tenho nem nunca tive nada contra nenhum dos membros e seus projectos, só sinto que o meu caminho é diferente daquele que esta casa e alguns membros tem seguido nos últimos anos.
Isto é visto por muitos como uma competição.
Fazer diferente não é garantia de fazer melhor, e não basta querer para ser melhor. 
Enfim...
Bom dia a todos.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Nov 2018 às 02:17)

Um claro exemplo de contra senso registado esta quinta-feira, dia 29 de Novembro, entre os avisos oficiais do IPMA (de chuva por vezes forte e agitação marítima) e os avisos não oficiais (de trovoada e vento forte) divulgados no Meteo Trás - os - Montes; ainda na quinta-feira à noite tive a oportunidade de consultar todas as cartas do IPMA e em nenhuma delas existia previsão de ventos com rajadas superiores a 70 Km/h, pelo que não havia justificação para qualquer aviso de vento, e não havia a previsão de ocorrência de trovoadas na previsão descritiva do IPMA.
Acho que os autores destas páginas no facebook deveriam ter mais cuidado na informação pública disponibilizada, pelo menos darem a devida importância aos avisos meteorológicos oficiais e, sempre que discordarem, apresentarem argumentos válidos; no exemplo desta sexta-feira, os alertas apontados foram muito além das expectativas associadas à passagem de uma típica superfície frontal nesta época do ano.
Avisos sem justificação podem causar pânico e alarmismo na opinião pública, sem qualquer razão; além disso, acabam por descredibilizar páginas que poderiam ser de interesse público.
Ficou de parabéns o IPMA que acertou nos avisos meteorológicos que fez.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jan 2019 às 19:07)

Hoje vimos publicado um mapa do território de Portugal Continental onde são inscritos alertas de cariz meteorológico, conforme ilustra a imagem:




Esclarece-se que os alertas (*EDIT 00h03: alertas do CentroMeteo*) são gerados a partir de modelos computacionais automáticos que carecem de interpretação por técnicos especialista na área. Em Portugal, a competência destes alertas é da ANPC segundo os critérios definidos no seguinte quadro:




Oficialmente não existe nenhum alerta oficial para o território de Portugal Continental (o último data de 10 de Janeiro do corrente ano), pelo que é bastante redutor a divulgação de alertas não oficiais para a opinião publica; os mesmos podem ser geradores de alarmismos e consequências imprevisíveis, pelo que as autoridades competentes deverão estar de sobreaviso a tais práticas porque um dia, quando os alertas forem mesmo efectivos, os alertas poderão deixar de surtir efeito exactamente devido à inconsistência dos alertas não oficiais.


----------



## ACalado (29 Jan 2019 às 21:46)

É o costume.... já nem vale a pena dizer nada. 

Enviado do meu SM-N950F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (20 Fev 2019 às 01:34)

Achei demais esta ...


----------



## Weatherman (20 Fev 2019 às 09:56)

Previsão do IPMA

Arquipélago dos Açores
Previsão para 6ª feira, 22.fevereiro.2019

*GRUPO OCIDENTAL*
Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas. Aguaceiros, que por ser de granizo e, que poderão ser de neve acima dos 700 metros na madrugada e inicio da manhã.
Vento oeste muito fresco (40/50 km/h), rodando para sudoeste e tornando-se FORTE (50/65 km/h) com rajadas até 90 km/h.

*GRUPO CENTRAL*
Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas. Aguaceiros, que poderão ser de granizo.
Vento sudoeste muito fresco a FORTE (40/65 km/h) com rajadas até 80 km/h, temporariamente moderado (20/30 km/h) durante a manhã.

*GRUPO ORIENTAL*
Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas.
Aguaceiros, que poderão ser de granizo.
Vento sudoeste muito fresco a FORTE (40/65 km/h) com rajadas até 80 km/h, tornando-se fresco (30/40 km/h).

_ESTADO DO MAR_
*GRUPO OCIDENTAL:*
Mar grosso tornando-se ALTEROSO. Ondas oeste de 6 metros.
*GRUPO CENTRAL:*
Mar grosso a ALTEROSO. Ondas oeste de 5 a 6 metros.
*GRUPO ORIENTAL:*
Mar grosso a ALTEROSO tornando-se cavado.
Ondas sudoeste de 5 a 6 metros, passando a oeste.

_Atualizado a 20 de fevereiro de 2019 às 0:14 UTC_


----------



## Weatherman (20 Fev 2019 às 10:12)

O porquê


----------

